# GSI St John’s crews



## Captain Anstey (May 3, 2021)

Hi All
I was Captain of Fred J Agnich on her first voyage out of St. John’s in 1979 and stayed with her until 1981 when I transferred to the Edward O Vetter. Enjoyed having all of you who joined or supported our adventures. I’m hopeful to hear from anyone who was involved and hear your memories. Yes the bad ones too. Such as the days without smokes and still shooting!


----------



## gmars (8 mo ago)

do u know any crew members from nfld


----------

